# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسی در مورد پردیس علوم پزشکی ایران چیزی میدونه

## arzhin

کسی در مورد پردیس علوم پزشکی ایران(محل تحصل منطه ویژه اقتصادی پیام در کرج) چیزی میدونه؟
چجور دانشگاهیه ؟ استاداش همون استاد های دانشگاه ایران  هستن؟ در سطح خود دانشگاه ایران هست ؟ و .............

----------


## After4Ever

کلاساش جنت اباد برگزار میشه
یکسری کلاسا هم پردیس مرکزی برگزار میشه استاداش هم مشترکن

----------


## After4Ever

کرج نیست همون جنت اباده پردسش

----------


## arzhin

> کرج نیست همون جنت اباده پردسش


پس چرا تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته زده محل تجصیل منطقه ویژه اقتصادی  پبام کرج؟

----------


## arzhin

> کلاساش جنت اباد برگزار میشه
> یکسری کلاسا هم پردیس مرکزی برگزار میشه استاداش هم مشترکن


پس چرا تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته زده محل تجصیل منطقه ویژه اقتصادی  پبام کرج؟

----------


## abcde

Up

----------


## abcde

امسال توی ستون توضیحات دفترچه برای اونجا هیچ توضیحاتی ننوشتن. میدونین کجا کلاساشون تشکیل میشه؟ خوابگاه دارن یا نه؟ کسی رو از اونجا نمیشناسین؟

----------


## M.javaddd

داداش اگه خیلی وضعتون خوبه پردیس بزن...

----------


## prdsarj

> داداش اگه خیلی وضعتون خوبه پردیس بزن...


شما اطلاعاتی دارید ازش؟

----------


## M.javaddd

> شما اطلاعاتی دارید ازش؟


شهریه خیلی بالایی داره...حدودا ترمی 12 میلیون برای سه رشته اول تجربی که با توجه به تورم هرسال بیشتر هم میشه

----------


## prdsarj

> شهریه خیلی بالایی داره...حدودا ترمی 12 میلیون برای سه رشته اول تجربی که با توجه به تورم هرسال بیشتر هم میشه


ولی مثلا اینکه برخوردشون خوبه یا خود دانشگاهشون خوبه یا نه اینارو اطلاع دارین؟ 
آخه دلیل اینکه میپرسم اینه که امروز یه پستی توی انجمن ریپلای شده بود درباره ی شهید بهشتی که اصلا پردیسش خیلی داغونه و ساختمون درست حسابی نداره و برخوردشون هم خیلی بده

----------

